# Skype Problem --> Neustart gelöst

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe eine Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000

Edit: USB Code 046D:08B2

diese wird automatisch beim Start als /dev/video1 registriert.

Leider kommt beim Einrichten der Cam unter Skype folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
skype

Skype V4L: Failed to query capabilities: Das Argument ist ungültig

Starting the process...

Skype Xv: Xv ports available: 63

Skype XShm: XShm support enabled

Skype Xv: Using Xv port 356

Skype Xv: No suitable overlay format found
```

Kann damit nichts anfangen.

Mein System AMD64

Logfile:

```

Aug 12 16:34:01 Linuxserver usb 4-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Aug 12 16:34:01 Linuxserver usb 4-1: device firmware changed

Aug 12 16:34:01 Linuxserver usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Aug 12 16:34:01 Linuxserver usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Aug 12 16:34:02 Linuxserver usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 12 16:34:02 Linuxserver pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

Aug 12 16:34:02 Linuxserver pwc: Registered as /dev/video1
```

dmesg

```

pwc: Philips webcam module version 10.0.13 loaded.

pwc: Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

pwc: Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc: the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 and VCS-UM100.

pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

pwc: Registered as /dev/video1.

usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam

usb 4-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: device firmware changed

usb 4-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

pwc: Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

pwc: Registered as /dev/video1.

```

Bitte um Hilfe

G. R.Last edited by Tinitus on Wed Aug 13, 2008 7:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SvenFischer

- braucht Skype evtl. v4l2?

- gibt es einen Treiber für v4l2 oder nur für die 1er Version?

- Welcher Grafikkartentreiber für welche Grafikkarte wird verwendet?

- Mit welchen Optionen wurde xorg-server kompiliert?

----------

## schachti

Zum Thema Skype: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Spekulationen-um-Backdoor-in-Skype--/meldung/113281...

----------

## Tinitus

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> - braucht Skype evtl. v4l2?
> 
> - gibt es einen Treiber für v4l2 oder nur für die 1er Version?
> 
> - Welcher Grafikkartentreiber für welche Grafikkarte wird verwendet?
> ...

 

Wie kann ich das feststellen?

Der neueste Nvidia Treiber

emerge xorg-server -pv

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i128 i810 nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

```

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Skype: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Spekulationen-um-Backdoor-in-Skype--/meldung/113281...

 

Ist bekannt ...ist auch nicht meine Idee....

Skype soll ja so einfach gehen...

G.R.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wie kann ich das feststellen? 

 

 *Quote:*   

> braucht Skype evtl. v4l2? 

 

Geh in deine Kernel-Konfiguration (als root cd /usr/src/linux und dann make menuconfig).

Dort gehst du dann nach Device Drivers -> Multimedia devices und schaust nach, dass

```
[ ]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)
```

auch wirklich deaktiviert ist.

Dagegen sollten

```
<M> Video For Linux
```

und

```
[*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer
```

aktiviert sein/bleiben.

 *Quote:*   

> Mit welchen Optionen wurde xorg-server kompiliert?

 

Einfach emerge -pv xorg-server.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wie kann ich das feststellen?  
> 
>  *Quote:*   braucht Skype evtl. v4l2?  
> 
> Geh in deine Kernel-Konfiguration (als root cd /usr/src/linux und dann make menuconfig).
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich denke das ist alles OK, denn unter Kopete funktioniert alles tadellos

Edit: und nach einem Neustart funktioniert sogar Skype  :Wink: 

Bin ich unter dem BS mit W...?  :Smile: 

G. R.

----------

